# Passenger Ratings



## Uberer9999 (Jul 13, 2017)

Can Uber and Lyft passengers get deactivated for low ratings?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Of course. Low ratings would indicate a bad driver in most cases.
But dont worry if you've had a bad rating for no good reason. That's happened to all of us.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I think the OP was asking if _passengers_ can get de-activated for low ratings. That said, I don't think it really matters, they can just abandon their low rated account, and sign-up with a new account, or use a friends account, whatever.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Pax aren't likely to be deactivated unless they did something serious, like harassment, or assault.

The theoretical power of low pax ratings is that it will make it harder for them to get a ride, because good drivers will not accept the trip.

It's tough to regulate because they could just sign in with different info like surlywynch said.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I think the OP was asking if _passengers_ .


My bad. Read posts too fast sometimes


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

I have had a pax who I gave one stars because he was a total ******bag. I should have never seen him again. A few eeeks later I got a ping to his house. He created a new account under a different name. It was a quiet ride, ending with me giving him another one star rating.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> I have had a pax who I gave one stars because he was a total ******bag. I should have never seen him again. A few eeeks later I got a ping to his house. He created a new account under a different name. It was a quiet ride, ending with me giving him another one star rating.


So he may have learned from his past mistakes, became a model pax that did nothing to you on the second trip and you still one starred him?

And we complain when we get random 1 stars for no reason.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So he may have learned from his past mistakes, became a model pax that did nothing to you on the second trip and you still one starred him?
> 
> And we complain when we get random 1 stars for no reason.


Yes, he may have become a model pax FOR YOU.
But, he has been fired. 
I've been fired from a job before, and learned from it, and taken that learning experience to a different job and benefitted from it, and so did subsequent bosses. That doesn't mean I get my old job back. I'm still fired.
PickEmUp is right. 
Pas is FIRED. 
I have been fired, and I have done the firing ... and one thing is a constant. Once the decision is made, it is final.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So he may have learned from his past mistakes, became a model pax that did nothing to you on the second trip and you still one starred him?
> 
> And we complain when we get random 1 stars for no reason.


Very good point.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pax is fired after one 1 star event? GTFOutta here. The star system is flawed, most of it by our own self doing.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> So he may have learned from his past mistakes, became a model pax that did nothing to you on the second trip and you still one starred him?
> 
> And we complain when we get random 1 stars for no reason.


I think he shouldn't have picked up the pax at all, just cancel but I'd do the same thing.

If the pax had the balls to apologize and maybe even tip at the end (depending on how I was to the pax too) then that's different.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think he shouldn't have picked up the pax at all, just cancel but I'd do the same thing.
> 
> If the pax had the balls to apologize and maybe even tip at the end (depending on how I was to the pax too) then that's different.


I wouldnt have picked him up either.

But the OP did and the rating should be based on each individual trip, not whether you dont like the guy from a previous trip. If he was a dick in the past, then dont pick him up. If you do decide to pick him up, judge the ride that is being conducted.

As i said, people may change. Pax seemed to go from paxhole to a quiet ride.

Apologize? What if the pax didnt even recognize the driver? He road silently, so no indication that the pax recognized the driver.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So he may have learned from his past mistakes, became a model pax that did nothing to you on the second trip and you still one starred him?
> 
> And we complain when we get random 1 stars for no reason.


Your assumption is invalid. He was still a ******bag. A few weeks is t going to change someone that dramatically.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I think he shouldn't have picked up the pax at all, just cancel but I'd do the same thing.
> 
> If the pax had the balls to apologize and maybe even tip at the end (depending on how I was to the pax too) then that's different.


I had to pick him up so I could rate him and not have to get called to his house or work again.



steveK2016 said:


> I wouldnt have picked him up either.
> 
> But the OP did and the rating should be based on each individual trip, not whether you dont like the guy from a previous trip. If he was a &%[email protected]!* in the past, then dont pick him up. If you do decide to pick him up, judge the ride that is being conducted.
> 
> ...


I had to pick him up so I could rate him and not have to get called to his home or work again.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, he may have become a model pax FOR YOU.
> But, he has been fired.
> I've been fired from a job before, and learned from it, and taken that learning experience to a different job and benefitted from it, and so did subsequent bosses. That doesn't mean I get my old job back. I'm still fired.
> PickEmUp is right.
> ...


I agree 100%. Once you're gone, you're gone.

I hope the passenger went on to get their act together and not treat drivers badly, but that doesn't necessarily mean I'm going to give them a 2nd chance at redemption.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Your assumption is invalid. He was still a ******bag. A few weeks is t going to change someone that dramatically.
> 
> I had to pick him up so I could rate him and not have to get called to his house or work again.
> 
> I had to pick him up so I could rate him and not have to get called to his home or work again.


You said his second trip was silent, assuming uneventful. I can only assume that because you didnt specify anything other than it was silent. A silent ride is a pleasant ride to me. Seems the only asshole in this situation is you. He got dinged for being a ******bag on the first ride and was not a ******bag in the second. Yet you decide to ding him again.

You mad no indication that he did anything wrong to you on the second ride. Feel free to clarify, or continue being an asshole. Makes you no better than he was.

People can change, even you.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You said his second trip was silent, assuming uneventful. I can only assume that because you didnt specify anything other than it was silent. A silent ride is a pleasant ride to me. Seems the only asshole in this situation is you. He got dinged for being a ******bag on the first ride and was not a ******bag in the second. Yet you decide to ding him again.
> 
> You mad no indication that he did anything wrong to you on the second ride. Feel free to clarify, or continue being an asshole. Makes you no better than he was.
> 
> People can change, even you.


Once again your assumption is way off. I did not initiate conversation because we exchanged looks and the non verbal language let him know I was aware of his game, and his look let me know that he was aware of being busted. You really should refrain from passing judgment without knowing the intricacies of a situation. If he is such a great pax, why did he have to create a new account with a different name? Most likely, I am not the only driver who gave him a low rating for acting like a ***** bag.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> People can change,.


No. People don't change. If they a DB a week ago, they a DB now.
Just because he gave you a break the second time, doesn't mean he's a reformed DB.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> No. People don't change. If they a DB a week ago, they a DB now.
> Just because he gave you a break the second time, doesn't mean he's a reformed DB.


Id hate to live in such a glass half empty world.

Carry on...



PickEmUp said:


> Once again your assumption is way off. I did not initiate conversation because we exchanged looks and the non verbal language let him know I was aware of his game, and his look let me know that he was aware of being busted. You really should refrain from passing judgment without knowing the intricacies of a situation. If he is such a great pax, why did he have to create a new account with a different name? Most likely, I am not the only driver who gave him a low rating for acting like a ***** bag.


If you wanted your story to be reviewed accurately, perhaps you should have described it in a manner that was comprehensible beyond the fact that "it was a quiet ride"

Any sensible human being without bias would natually assume that it was a typical, quiet ride with no incident. Now you want to ellaborate that you both locked eyes and "knew" of eachothers transgretions in silence, yet im supposed to know that from your description of the trip as "a quiet ride"

gotcha.

Either way, the trip rating is based on that particular incident. Would you want a pax that remembers you, you dont remember them, had a pleseant 5 trips but that first trip you said something weird. Now hell always rate you a 1 star based on the first impression versus the trip provided.

To each their own i suppose...


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Id hate to live in such a glass half empty world.
> 
> Carry on...
> 
> ...


Your logic is even more ridiculous than your assumptions. If that pax rates me NOW based on saying something weird on a previous ride, simple reason would dictate that he would have rated me one star the first ride, meaning we would not be paired again. Please stop digging, your holier than thou hole is just getting deeper.


----------



## Easykiller (Jul 8, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I have had a pax who I gave one stars because he was a total ******bag. I should have never seen him again. A few eeeks later I got a ping to his house. He created a new account under a different name. It was a quiet ride, ending with me giving him another one star rating.


Lol..I like that.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

tradedate said:


> Pax aren't likely to be deactivated unless they did something serious, like harassment, or assault.
> 
> The theoretical power of low pax ratings is that it will make it harder for them to get a ride, because good drivers will not accept the trip.
> 
> It's tough to regulate because they could just sign in with different info like surlywynch said.


Correct. There are other ways to get deactivated. I have had pax that were deactivated from the rival service for having alcohol in the car and another had drugs. If they have multiple serious incidents that happen, they could also be deactivated.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Your logic is even more ridiculous than your assumptions. If that pax rates me NOW based on saying something weird on a previous ride, simple reason would dictate that he would have rated me one star the first ride, meaning we would not be paired again. Please stop digging, your holier than thou hole is just getting deeper.


Too bad the 1star and not being matched against is not a real thing.

Lyft it might be but not on Uber. On uber you have to complain and report the driver/pax and a csr has to manually block them

Doesnt change the fact that your basic description of "a quiet ride" can only be assumed one way yet you call me an idiot for not knowing more than that "it was a quiet ride"


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Too bad the 1star and not being matched against is not a real thing.
> 
> Lyft it might be but not on Uber. On uber you have to complain and report the driver/pax and a csr has to manually block them
> 
> Doesnt change the fact that your basic description of "a quiet ride" can only be assumed one way yet you call me an idiot for not knowing more than that "it was a quiet ride"


Please point out where you got the impression I called you an "idiot" because I did no such thing. My post was merely an evidential anecdote, not a request for you to pass your almighty judgement on my actions. Step down off your soap box and take a chill pill.


----------

